# Trek roadbike questions



## Zili77 (9 mo ago)

Hi everybody,
I saw this bike at a pawshop, actually the chain is off, tire flat. 
Just wondering how much it would be worth ballpark vise.
I tried getting at the serial number but the sticker is torn so BS6 is all that’s left of.
Appreciate any help on this.
Thanks


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

https://www.ibzstore.com/?product_id=246749796_34


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

It’s not worth much. $100-125. And I wouldn’t even pay that


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

smokersteve said:


> It’s not worth much. $100-125. And I wouldn’t even pay that


Agreed. If you have the knowledge to overhaul the bike, that might be ok. Replace the brake and shifter cables as well as all housing. New tubes and tires. Check the chain for elongation and replace if necessary and hope you don't need a new cassette. Then you're in for probably less than $250 and you'll have a bike you can probably put a lot of miles on. That is probably an old 1000 model (maybe a 2000, but I doubt it with RSX shifters). Those carbon tubes were lugged to aluminum sections, and I don't know if those frames had issues. But I would look closely at all of those junctions (look for salt corroding the joints) before purchasing.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

p.s., those aren't great pics but that bike does look like it's gently used, not ridden much.


----------



## Zili77 (9 mo ago)

Thank you guys!!! I really appreciate it!!!! Saved me some money. Yeah the pics are horrible, but the bike has a lot of scratches, so it was used a lot. Thank again!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I think those scratches are from bumping into other bikes. That thing looks hardly used to me. If it's something you want to ride, it's worth it. I would grease the bearings and oil the chain before too long, those tend to dry out when not used and in the heat.


----------

